# Airfix's new Defiant. Looks good, out of box!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If there’s one thing I love about modelling, it’s when someone makes a kit of something a bit different, esoteric or just plain weird in some way. I normally don’t even care if the kit’s not the greatest thing going. Heck, my collection of Farpros and Frogs are proof of that. However, one brand has nothing but my scorn; Airfix. 

I’ve built a couple of old Airfixes, and I swore never again. It saddens me, though, because they have such odd stuff in their line; greats like the Boulton Paul Defiant and Fairey Battle! I have long wanted a good, 1/72 kit of both of these. When the “New Airfix” announced the Defiant I couldn’t help but get excited. I have built a couple of the New Airfix kits, and find them good, but not without their issues. Still, the new Defiant should be light years ahead of the old one!

For some reason, it took my local shop a lot longer to get these than the dofight double with the Defiant in it! However, I didn’t care for the Do-17, so I just had to wait patiently. Thankfully, my persistence paid off the other day, and I snagged one of these oh-so-weirdly-loserish turreted ugly ducklings.

This is going to go to the workbench pretty soon, so I thought I’d do an out-of-box review for it before the sprue gets all cut up!

I have to say, this one looks miles better than anything I’ve seen from them; I hope that bodes well!

* https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/172-airfix-boulton-paul-defiant-oob/*


----------



## keyboard (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it built!


----------



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

Very excited to see this complete!


----------

